# Ghost's story.. And how he came to be.



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Apparently, my city is loaded with sick, hurt, PIGEONS. 

Here is Ghost’s story:

“ Oh, is it… yes… C’mon guys its time for our feeding! I fly down to my usual feeding spot and wait impatiently strutting, and cooing for my daily feeding. As our boy walks closer and closer, I can start smelling the fresh seeds in the wind. The rest of my flock joins me, and then… Our boy pours the seed down and we all start to gather round, pushing and shoving to get some of that seed!”

“After the seed is gone, we watch him walk away with the empty bag, knowing he will be back tomorrow.”

“All of a sudden, as I sit there content, with a crop full of food, a bike rushes by, and I take to the air! I sore up higher and higher, until I am a speck in the sky, I spread my wings, and just think of how lucky I am to have these wings which let me fly!”

“This is my daily routine.”

“One day, after I have been fed, I go and take a drink by the river, when suddenly I feel a gash of pain in my left eye, and then it goes dark. No more light… I turn around, and look with my right eye, which feels fine, and see a small sharp piece of metal with a string tied to it… It was a hook.

“As the day comes closer to its end, I seek shelter under a low pedestrian bridge. The next day, I try to take flight, but it is no use. I am stuck… grounded… these wings, which have always made me fly, are not responding. They do not feel broken, but still I am scared… I cannot see right, I do not feel right, so I stay.”

“I stay here for what seems to be a lifetime, but which, I am sure, has only been a couple days.”

“Then when all hope is almost gone, on the verge of disappearance, I see someone familiar… could it be… yes… maybe… it is my boy! But I am so weak; I cannot hold myself up straight. For some reason, I try to run away, but my legs won’t let me.”

He picks me up, and then we start going faster and faster, until I can feel the wind rushing through me. I feel like I am flying!

He takes me to his home, such a strange place, and then puts me in a box, with towels, water, and the most seed I have ever seen! But I am too weak to eat… I fall asleep hoping I will die now so that the pain will go away. A few minutes later, he comes back with a
tube full of this mash. He opens my mouth gently; I give a last burst of power, and then give up. He places the tube down my throat, and I can feel something going in to my crop. It is food!

I stay there, patiently, as he repeats this a couple times, and then fall a sleep. Once again, I dream of flying, with a crop full of seed, in the sky...

As I wake up the next day, I look around with my right eye, and see something… it can’t be true… it seems like my flock has come to join me! I stand up, and start to look at them with a curious eye. They tell me their names and how they too came to be here. There was Cross he was found on the side of the road, trying to take flight, but he was still to young. There was also Courage she too was found on the side of the road, but her story is that she was scalped on her head, wings, and back! She will never be able to fly again for, she broke her wing, and it did not heal properly. Then Tiny, who was found on the sidewalk starving, and Bluesky who was found, after being hit by wires. 

They tell me that they have all come from the same flock, my flock! Oh, how I long to be back there, strutting and cooing waiting for my seed. I have plenty here, but it is not the same. I fall back into an endless sleep, with the others around me…


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Tell me what ya think... this is a TRUE story


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Please continue....

We are anxiously waiting...

Shi with Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well written! Please keep it coming!


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

ooh I hate that the poor pigeon was injured! 

What happened to him?


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

Poor thing, so you rescued all the others as well? That's kind.I hope the pigeon with the hook in its eye will be ok.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Ghost.... is dead


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

on no, he didn't make it? so sad.poor thing.


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

That is so sad. I'm sorry he didn't make it. I really thought he was going to live, after all you did to help him.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

I thaught so too.... As i was writing : *I fall back into an endless sleep, with the others around me…* I started to cry!!!


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you for all your comments... Kevin


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Kevin, you have quite a talent for conveying an experience. Sorry that bird didn't recover. If you decide to write about some of your other birds, please post their stories!


----------

